# my Regal Little Poodle



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

I had a small impromptu shoot with Hux the other day since he looked so cute lounging around  Luckily he doesn't really mind posing for the camera, lol...



















His hair looks like one of those big fluffy russian hats, lol









He's due for a grooming pretty soon, and his topknot has grown out a bit _(completely covering his face now)_ so I'll definietly have them band and blend it when I go in.









Hux fast asleep soon after, and my not so good attempt at banding up his hair









Its crazy how fast he's grown, he'll actually be 1 year old in a few months... _can't believe how time flies_


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is too cute!!!


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

What a darling poodle! I love his coloring.......


----------



## american (May 31, 2012)

Nice photos. 

He's very handsome and regal!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone! (Hux says thanks too  )


----------



## american (May 31, 2012)

How often do you get him groomed?


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful coloring!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

american said:


> How often do you get him groomed?


It depends...

I get him professionally groomed about every 5-7 weeks, just depending on my schedule, how active he's been, etc. _(occasionally I may go sooner like 2-4 weeks)_

I bathe him every week, shampoo, condition, complete brush out, etc. 

And then there's the general daily upkeep.


----------



## american (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the response. I was suppose to get my poodle May or June, but we've decided to wait until the end of the year. Even still I'm learning all I can before then. 

Your little boy looks great, and like everyone else says his coloring is to die for.... makes me want a parti!


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Handsome boy!For a toy he looks big!!How much does he weigh?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

He's very handsome! Nice photos


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

Bobbi said:


> Handsome boy!For a toy he looks big!!How much does he weigh?


Thanks! It's probably the front eye level angle _(and his big furry front)_, he's a little guy (typical purse size toy poodle), but it's cute that he looks bigger to you... Hux would love hearing that too, lol.  

He's 5 lbs


----------



## american (May 31, 2012)

Huxtable said:


> I had a small impromptu shoot with Hux the other day since he looked so cute lounging around  Luckily he doesn't really mind posing for the camera, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to see the pics from when you get him groomed with his hair pulled up in a top knot, so don't forget to post those pics whenever you go


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

american said:


> would love to see the pics from when you get him groomed with his hair pulled up in a top knot, so don't forget to post those pics whenever you go


For sure!

And thanks everyone


----------

